# RedDoggy goes BlueBully



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, he arrived in the Valley Of THe Sun last night around 11:30. I'm so friggin happy! The little guy just lights up my heart. Here's some pics of his arrival and greet with SweetPea. Sorry there are blurry ones, my cam doesn't do well at night.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

He is very handsome looking, very stunning indeed! How old is he and what's his name?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Congratulations J.. I can feel your excitement from here..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It's Lugz!!! BedlamBully finally gave in and shipped him over here, she friggin' rawks! Anyway, Lugz is 6mos old, he's chizzled, gotta nice blocky head, and he's got a big heart. I LOVE this little guy. He's made himself quite comfortable over here, and the other dogs like him, but he doesn't pay them any mind. LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

He is a great looking blue boy. Love the white blaze down his face. He looks very comfortable.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

omg!!! i knew it when i seen him.... mighty lugz thats awsome! congrats!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought he looked familiar but I didn't want to make a fool of myself. Lol!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Very cool...but why do you have Lugz, did she give him to you??


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought that was Lugz! Congratulations, he is such a cutie!

Stephanie


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I missed something! Why is Lugz with you? Congrats and best of luck with the cutie


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'm glad he's settling in well! 

You are like a little kid on Christmas morning - Conrats!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Cause he's mine all mine now! Yay me. Christy Rawks and so does Lugz, I'm friggin' smitten'. He is very confused by the climate change, but other than that he's happy as hell. He just came in from playing with the other dogs, he and Raven get along great, she's only a bit older, twice his size though LOL. Anyway, yeah. Big thanks to BBB for finally caving in.... She owns me now


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like one happy pup and owner


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Heck yeah! I dunno, it's funny that Pea really likes him but she's letting him know that she's the alpha.... hehehehe. She snaps her saws at him and then wags her tail. Anyway, I got some stuff to upload I'll share with you guys later today.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats. Lugs is a cutie!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I knew it!
Man i love Lugz he is a great dog!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

he looks so good J! and you look like one happy new dad  :woof:


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats. He sure is a looker. I think I can feel your excitement thru the computer.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lugz is one cool pup*

Yep, great lookin pup. He's got a good blood line. And i think Lugz is a great name for him.I have a 8 week old Blue nose fawn and i feel the same way right now. I was so excited when we got him. Congrats dude, and many memories to come with him.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, looking at his ped.... I am impressed. I mean, I know alot of ppl wanna talk ish about bullies but he's got all the top names in there. Ugh, I love this little guy and would love him if I bought him from a crack head off the street corner. Again, Christy, YOU ARE AWESOME! I have had my eye on him for about 4-5 months and I really never thought he would actually be running around with my dogs, it's all so surreal. RAWR! Lugz is friggin' awesome and adjusting so well. I got some video of him tonight , playing with Taco, Monster, Raven, and Snow Pea.... there was just alot of dust flying around so I dunno if it's actually worth uploading. Thanks again everyone for all the props and BedlamBully is the effing queen for making me the happiest guy in the state of AZ!


----------



## Bully Mama (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I can see the owners "tail" wag from Texas...Congrats!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

That is awesome Doggie, Im suprised bedlam came off of lugz, you lucky man!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

That is Lugz...... brain is spinning. He is with you now. Great he is a handsome fella... Wishes the husband would let me have another pup..


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

so u finally got some Tail from Bedlum....HAHHAhaha sorry had to..


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat&Kumho said:


> so u finally got some Tail from Bedlum....HAHHAhaha sorry had to..


lmao!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Kat&Kumho said:


> so u finally got some Tail from Bedlum....HAHHAhaha sorry had to..


LOL :cheers:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Phew sorry guys I've been super busy this weekend. I just had to make some changes on my yard to finance and time constraints. Moving away from bullies and more towards the APBT's. I had six dogs on my yard I had to pick who was right for me to stay and who I could let go. It was HARD but I know Jon will take great care of Lugz! 

He looks great Jon! I'm sure he's wondering why its so hot! lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hahahahaha! He was wondering about the temp at first but he seems to like it. We had hail today, might show it to ya, and he DID NOT like the thunder that came along with it. He really gets along with all the other dogs, Monster and Taco have been beating up on him and he's been submissive, with the acception of fighting for a toy and ALL the girls love him. Sweet Pea, Snow Pea, and Raven just adore him. He's turning heads everywhere we go..... I have already got a bunch of complements on him, which I'm forwarding to Christy and eveyone just loves him. He's so well mannered and obediant, I couldn't ask for a better pup. Thanks again Christy for such an awesome dog. Oh, he seems to like crowds, we took him to a gathering tonight, lotsa drinking and playing spades and guitar hero, and he just thrived. He's a very social boy and I adore him!


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

red...thats a blue dog for u..Attention all the way..


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations he’s a very handsome guy. He looks very similar to my Lux.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Elvisfink! I am actually hoping that he comes out looking like Lux. He's got the muscle tone, lean built, and head piece for it.....


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

That's the kind of bully I prefer. He's a real looker. Congrats!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I second that Madbood Lugz is a great looking bully ! I love Lux too he is ripped LOL


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I just now looked at Lux....he's a fine specimen of bully as well.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Lux is a great looking dog period.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats on getting Lugz...he sure is a cutie!


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

Hey nice addition you have there, definately..


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

Very good lookin dog!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

congrats on lugz! he is soo handsome! i can't wait to see more pics!


----------

